# A total noob needs help



## Home brewer (Jul 11, 2021)

looking for operation instructions for this panel on my controller. It came with nothing.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! What instructions are you wanting (specifically)? Got any other info on your machine and the controller? Is it new or did you purchase this used?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

you can possibly do a search for the manual using the manufacturer/model number... you may also discover other relative and useful programming information.


----------



## Home brewer (Jul 11, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! What instructions are you wanting (specifically)? Got any other info on your machine and the controller? Is it new or did you purchase this used?


It's a JFT 6090 from Amazon. I got it from a guy who bought it new but never used it. He said he didn't have a manual. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014REYVRM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_11JJDBPZ2TNKD08FZV2W


----------



## streetdoc (Dec 27, 2007)

Home brewer said:


> View attachment 398976
> looking for operation instructions for this panel on my controller. It came with nothing.


Try here: Download - China Mini CNC Routers, CNC Engraving Machine & CO2 Laser Engraving Machine Manufacturer Supplier.


----------



## Home brewer (Jul 11, 2021)

streetdoc said:


> Try here: Download - China Mini CNC Routers, CNC Engraving Machine & CO2 Laser Engraving Machine Manufacturer Supplier.


Thanks for the info doc!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum..


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

This is the VFD that has all of the settings for your spindle. Be very careful about what setting you change as you can totally destroy your setup. These normally come set up already from the manufacturer. The RUN turns the spindle on and the Stop obviously stops the spindle after it is running. The rotary knob controls the speed of the spindle (0 - 400) which times 60 Hz gives you speeds of 0 to 24,000. The other buttons are used for selecting the VFD parameters, and then setting their values.


----------



## wyzarddoc (Dec 31, 2006)

FYI if the spindle driver is not wired in to the e-stop you might want to consider doing that. Also many spindle controllers have a 5? volt input to start the spindle and run it without using the front panel another nice feature not usually wired into the Chinese machines. I changed out my water cooled spindle for an air cooled version so I did not have to incorporate switches to be sure the water is flowing and to shut down the spindle if their were water flow problems


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

wyzarddoc said:


> FYI if the spindle driver is not wired in to the e-stop you might want to consider doing that. Also many spindle controllers have a 5? volt input to start the spindle and run it without using the front panel another nice feature not usually wired into the Chinese machines. I changed out my water cooled spindle for an air cooled version so I did not have to incorporate switches to be sure the water is flowing and to shut down the spindle if their were water flow problems


E-stop is not wired directly to the spindle, but instead to an input pin on the control card. Most Chinese machines run Mach3 and can control the speed and start/stop of the spindle from the computer.


----------



## wyzarddoc (Dec 31, 2006)

maddog
you can wire e- stop directly in series with the e-stop on the card if you want a true dead man e-stop. I have done this on my modified 60/40 Chinese machine. I don't trust control cards especially if you use a UPS to keep the card and computer remembering the last command. You are correct that most chinese machines run a control card with i/o. All VFD's I am familiar with have a relay that can be controlled with the same voltage as a NC e-stop system which then will drop out with activation of the e-stop. It is an advanced configuration but worth looking into if you've ever had a machine stop moving but the spindle keeps going. If your spindle is equipped with a break you can also have that actuated with the same signals to stop the spindle very quickly. My VFD's are very quiet which can be very dangerous if they have lost power and are coasting down.


----------



## wyzarddoc (Dec 31, 2006)

EDIT brake sorry spell checker didn't read my mind


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

wyzarddoc said:


> EDIT brake sorry spell checker didn't read my mind


Thanks for the info, but have never had a problem in 10 years of running Mach3 as it shuts down everything if I hit the e-stop.


----------



## wyzarddoc (Dec 31, 2006)

E-stop wiring only becomes a real concern if you have the "electronics" (smooth stepper or other control board) and computer floating on a UPS and the machine drivers and motor power supply directly connected so that in case of a glitch in the power line occurs you don't loose your g-code position and can restart from when the interruption occurred. If you have good clean power coming to the machine it should be good like you have experienced.


----------

